

Forrst releases new invite system & notifications - calebrown
http://blog.forrst.com/post/5138975423/on-the-forrst-invite-system

======
citizenkeys
Forrst is a 500startups company. How are things progressing with that?

------
seancron
Hopefully this will help with their backlog. One problem I have with the way
the invite system works now is there's very little feedback once you request
an invitation.

I requested one a few months ago and I haven't heard anything about it since,
not even a single email. As far as I'm concerned I'm stuck in the limbo of
their backlog.

A yes/no answer would be preferable to limbo. Or perhaps allow Forrst members
and/or the requester to comment on invite requests?

~~~
paulitex
Same here, been about 2 months and didn't hear anything. Just sent a new one,
already seems much improved in that you get an application url. However, part
of the application is critiquing a visual design - that seems biased against
developers. There are definitely some very talented developers who would be
great members of the community but don't know anything about graphic design.

If anyone would be willing to vote a fellow HNer here's mine:
<http://forrst.com/i/5uz>

Sidenote: There's is something to be said for the allure of exclusivity in
these types of networks. Also, perhaps requiring a community vote / interview
process before allowing write permissions on HN could be a way to stem the
decline there's been so much talk about lately. Perhaps a short form of the yc
application to be voted on.

edit: bout 40 minutes later, I'm in. thanks anyone who voted.

~~~
seancron
It took a lot of loading new posts, but I finally got a snippet of C++. Right
now it does seem like there are a lot of images. Maybe one way they could
improve the process is by having different pools of posts for developers,
designers, and developers/designers.

------
whimsy
Well, the new system seems to be working with dramatically different speed. I
just applied and became part of Forrst in the span of about five minutes.

------
rayboyd
Great news. Now can we have the API?

------
joegaudet
I am interested to get on here and take a poke around, and possibly increase
the developer presence. Any fellow HN people care to vet my invite?

<http://forrst.com/i/5u2>

